# OK, which versions of Asgard win the vote?



## Morrus (Mar 12, 2002)

Pick your favourite.  The top two will win.  I'll leave this poll open for 3 days.

Please note - we are not voting on the design choices of the designers.  Designers can be asked to do things in certain ways when necessary.  What is important here is the general skill of each.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 12, 2002)

Let me be the first to say that the link for version 4 has an error, pointing to asgard5.4b.zip, when the correct link would be asgard5.4.zip.

Thank you, and now I'll be voting 

Berandor


----------



## Berandor (Mar 12, 2002)

Difficult...
I really like the book one (3), but you said not to vote on the specific choices.
I think Version 4 gives too little information on the content, while the font is o.K., I'd say rather don't show the content than to write some vague titles.
Version 1 is nice, but the font too similar to each other...

I think 3 and 2 are the best, but as 3 impressed me a lot from the design choice, and 2 is almost like the Dragon magazine, and thereby very professional, my votes are for number 2.

I didn't know Jesse Decker wanted to do Asgard, though... 

Berandor


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2002)

I had to go with version three, i didn't much care for four at all, the bookmarks distract from things i think. Version two is definiatly a close second though it was well designed, but three just had something to it that i liked better.

Maybe it was a little flashyer, i don't knoe. I just prefured the design work on that one.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 14, 2002)

UM Morrus, I think you'd better post some sort of announcement either on your news page or the general forum. Its been what, two days since polling began and you only have 5 votes? 

Just a thought.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 14, 2002)

I agree with Todd. Only us cool people hang out in meta!


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 14, 2002)

Heh, I like 2 and 3 the best, so I voted for 2, since it was currently tied with 4 (which I don't like because of its blandly repeating format and poor usage of the cover image).  Number 2 also wins because it had more variety in layout.  Version 3 had a nice layout, but it used it repeatedly, making it slightly less appealing to read.

A quick little bit of explanation about the differences in covers:

I made the image, and made available two versions.  One was a .jpg, only about 100kb, which I put up so Russ could approve or disapprove the image.  The other was a .tif that was 2.2 MB, which I figured everyone would use.  Versions 2 and 3 used the high-res image, and they are also the best of the bunch.  I like 2 better, because it shows off the cover and has a flashier, magazine-ish look.  Version 3 still looks nice, and the interior is great, but the cover image isn't quite as eye-catching.

So overall, I voted version 2, though I would've picked version 3 also if I'd had two choices.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi all! 

I haven't voted yet, I downloaded and extracted them all and realised that none of the file names no longer differentiate between versions.

In my opinion the interior layout by Richard Connery is the best (can someone confirm that was #5.2?) with Todd Schumachers version just after that but with a better cover format; although none of the cover formats worked as well as Asgard #3 and #4 with regards layout.

If someone confirms that Richard Connery worked on #5.2 I can vote for that!?

Well done all who took part though!


----------



## Berandor (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey mate! 
You're lucky! I only got version 5.2 left on my PC, and wouldn't have downloaded the others again... but it's Richard ("Sean") Connery all the way!

BTW, I don't know whether that's really his nickname, but I sure know he has heard this pun to death, ain't I right, Sean? 

Berandor


----------



## Upper_Krust (Mar 14, 2002)

Hello! 



			
				Berandor said:
			
		

> *Hey mate!
> 
> You're lucky! I only got version 5.2 left on my PC, and wouldn't have downloaded the others again... but it's Richard ("Sean") Connery all the way!*




Cheers Berandor mate! 

I'll get to voting then.



			
				Berandor said:
			
		

> *BTW, I don't know whether that's really his nickname, but I sure know he has heard this pun to death, ain't I right, Sean?  *




I imagine he may well be shaken, but not stirred by your comments!


----------



## Berandor (Mar 14, 2002)

ROFLMAO!



Shaken, not stirred indeed 

(Is there a D&D condition "stirred"? If not, it's an oversight, terribly so!)

B


----------



## Berandor (Mar 14, 2002)

*additional comment*

BTW, is there any possibility for turning off the page counts?

I am just printing out the fighting schools and Class skill-system, and the black lines are torture to my printer!

If there's no easy possibility to turn them off, would it be possible for future issues to make them at least gray or red or something (red comes off as gray when I print gray scale, as I usually do)?

Thanks,
Berandor


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 18, 2002)

I was just wondering the status of this thing was. I see the poll above (All 18 votes), but haven't seen any kind of official announcement. With all the WotC news with the layoffs and the revised conversion rules I can see Morrus being a very busy person.

I just thought I'd post a little reminder that there hasn't been anything *Official* announced...at least to me.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2002)

All that, plus the ENnies voting meant I decided to keep it low profile for a while.  Once the Ennies voting is over (tomorrow), I'll publicise this poll a little more.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 19, 2002)

Berandor, what do you mean about page counts?  What black lines?  Me being stingy and with some form of mutant eyes that allow me to read off a computer screen with no pain, I never print pdfs, so you'll have to walk me through what the problem is.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 19, 2002)

At the bottom of each page, there is a big black column.
On it rests a white number, the page number.

Now, I am sure this is done automatically by whatever program is used to create the document in the first place, before converting to pdf.

I was wondering whether Adobe had a function to leave out certain margins of a page, or if it was possible not to give the page numbers a pure black background.

I read off of screens, too, but the most interesting things I usually print out, so I can read it more carefully, and store it away in my DM's binder 

And 2 cm of black line is very uncomfortable with a deskjet printer.

Berandor


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 19, 2002)

Chances are the Black field is an image or text box that has been assigned a color (In this case black) in whatever layout program the artist used (Quark, pagemaker, Indesign, or whatever) before it got converted into a PDF. The 'page count' is very probably another text box placed on top of that black box, with its background assigned no color - making it transparent - and the text made white. Making it look like white text on black 'line' or box. If the designer was efficient he would have made a single text box assigned a black background with white text. (But that can be difficult to place the text 'just right' for a design.)

I'm not sure what the artist did, but the result is the same. Thoes are elements set in the layout program and pretty much unchangable once converted to PDF.

UNLESS of course you have the full version of Adobe Acrobat. There is a tool that will crop a page. so you could crop out the bottom half inch or so. I'm not sure if  the free version of Acrobat reader has this function or not, or if there is anything I am missing.

Well I rambled, and guessed, and I could very well be wrong. 

But I would guess you are out of luck.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm not necessarily out of luck, because I indeed own the full version of Adobe Acrobat 5.0...

Berandor


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 19, 2002)

Well then....Crop away!!


----------



## Omegium (Mar 23, 2002)

Isn't it better to put this poll for some more time on the general forum? I didn't see it in time, and didn't vote, and I can't say that 18 votes is very representative for the community


----------

